# Fish stuck in overflow



## martyfish (Jun 24, 2007)

I have a 2 scissortails stuck in my over flow. Do I need to get them out right away and if so how do I go about that. They are alive and have been there almost 2 days. thanks in advance Martyfish


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

martyfish said:


> I have a 2 *scissortails* stuck in my over flow. Do I need to get them out right away and if so how do I go about that. They are alive and have been there almost 2 days. thanks in advance Martyfish


Welcome to the forum.:wave:

Are you referring to Scissortail chromis?:nicefish: You can move them back to the main tank.


----------



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

Not sure on your overflow set-up but it must be a bit hard to get them out by the sound of your 1st post. i'd get them out as soon as you can or they will stress.
Do you have an external overflow or built in(reef ready), I suppose both are a pain when it comes to fish getting in there, I've left cleaner wrasse in there for a day till I had the time to get them out, now I don't catch(when I go diving) them any more as the little buggers keep going over in there.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Actually they will be fine. The LFS I work at had a lionfish stuck in an over flow for a couple weeks. Now what you could try doing is catching them with a tiny net. THat is a pain in a half to do. or stop your return pump, and remvoe the PVC from the over flow and let the fish fall into the sump.


----------

